# Eulophiella culture



## Brian Monk (Apr 19, 2011)

I am interested in this genus. But I have relatively little knowledge of how to grow it. Anyone??


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2011)

Warm to cool growing terrestrials and epiphytes from Madagascar, no idea!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 21, 2011)

I am growing mine in a wet mix, basically NZ sphagnum, never let it dry out, and I have it in one of the warmer sections of my otherwise intermediate growing area, in light bright enough to get a Cattleya to bloom. I only have a seedling, but it has gone from a 2 inch pot to a 4 x 4 x 5 inch pot in less than 2 years. Fast growing. Basically Phaius tankerville temps & light. Hope this helps.


----------

